# Severe PIP in Quad



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi guys. Took my first shot of pro Chem testanate on Weds evening, injection procedure was sterile (as far as I can tell) including swapping needles between drawing and injecting. Trained legs afterwards, no problems.

Now since then I've had PIP in the area that's started out as just a deadleg type pain and nothing I thought not to be expected. Did some cardio yesterday 24hrs after the shot. However, the pain has worsened to the point where it's woken me up early today, bending my leg is very painful as is sitting and even walking. There is no heat in the area or swelling but it's very tender and is "throbbing"

Is this just poor first time technique or could it be something more serious? I'm starting to get worried here. Shall I just get to the docs this morning?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

bayman said:


> Hi guys. Took my first shot of pro Chem testanate on Weds evening, injection procedure was sterile (as far as I can tell) including swapping needles between drawing and injecting. Trained legs afterwards, no problems.
> 
> Now since then I've had PIP in the area that's started out as just a deadleg type pain and nothing I thought not to be expected. Did some cardio yesterday 24hrs after the shot. However, the pain has worsened to the point where it's woken me up early today, bending my leg is very painful as is sitting and even walking. There is no heat in the area or swelling but it's very tender and is "throbbing"
> 
> Is this just poor first time technique or could it be something more serious? I'm starting to get worried here. Shall I just get to the docs this morning?


How painful is painful pal, does it feel like a huge bruise, did you warm the oil up before injecting, did you use the z track technique, did you go in fast and leave it in afterwards etc... explain what you did and your exact feelings 

My ass feels like its on fire, but it just feels like a huge bruise, sure its painful, but no pain, no gain


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Feels like the worst deadleg I've ever had, painful enough to be constantly aware of it. Didn't warm the oil no, used z-track and found the injection itself painless, went in at a steady pace, pulled back, aspirated, and did 1ml in about 15secs. After the shot I kept seated for a few minutes and put a little pressure on thr site with my swab.

This does feel kinda bruise-ish but **** me, I've never had anything painful enough to keep me awake, barring when I ruptured some ankle ligaments. I mean, it's killing me here lying down at the minute, walking hurts, as does sitting.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

bayman said:


> Feels like the worst deadleg I've ever had, painful enough to be constantly aware of it. Didn't warm the oil no, used z-track and found the injection itself painless, went in at a steady pace, pulled back, aspirated, and did 1ml in about 15secs. After the shot I kept seated for a few minutes and put a little pressure on thr site with my swab.
> 
> This does feel kinda bruise-ish but **** me, I've never had anything painful enough to keep me awake, barring when I ruptured some ankle ligaments. I mean, it's killing me here lying down at the minute, walking hurts, as does sitting.


I've just done my second jab of test 400 pal after not touching gear for 2 years and f*ck me its painful, definately warm the gear up, i put some hot water (tap) not (kettle) into a cup less than a 1/3rd full and just sit the vial in there for about 3/4 minutes, makes it a lot less painful.

Like tonight my weekly night job im sat down all night apart from a patrol, so i can feel it more, you could have hit a nerve but saying that you'd of felt it as you injected, i wouldnt worry pal, but definately warm the oil up next time, if its still hurting in 24 hours, re-post and bump the thread 

My right ass cheek has only just stopped hurting from monday pal


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for that.

I just attempted the stairs and almost failed! That's the kinda pain I'm experiencing, walking like a lame racehorse. Just got a hot water bottle on the area and had sone ibuprofen and paracetamol. See how I fair.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i use pro-chem tri-test 400, and in my delt, its lovely, in my quads... same pain as you describe... to be honest, same happens with pharma sus250.. in fact I just always get that kind of pain when i pin my quads.. whereas its unusual for me to have that in delts or glutes (but I avoid glutes these days as i have some scar tissue from overusing the site in my 20s..)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers Aus, wonder if I'm just being over sensitive here but didn't expect anything like this considering how smoothly the whole thing went for a first time.

What's weird is the pain is radiating away from the injection site, is this normal?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm on some pro chem test enth now and got no problems, get a bit of pip when I don't bother massaging, that ****s me up... currently shooting test enth, prop & deca @ 3ml a jab... bit of a bitch when you dont massage an got a lump of gear in ass LOL


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Thing is, if this is just PIP (and hope it is!) what do I do for my second shot on Sunday? I can't be crippled like this for 2-3days if I inject my left quad, what would be people's second preference? I like to be able to see what I'm doing so don't like the idea of glutes.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably just bad pip from a dodgy jab, I tend to get it every so often gear that you've shot plenty of times all of a sudden gives you pip for up to two weeks. I find quads are bad for this too. Maybe try flutes as I find less pip in general and less restrictive when you do get it.

Try not to keep touching the area, I'm sure from reading a lot of incidents that some aggravate what would have just been bad pip into an abscess by keep prodding around the site.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bayman said:


> Thing is, if this is just PIP (and hope it is!) what do I do for my second shot on Sunday? I can't be crippled like this for 2-3days if I inject my left quad, what would be people's second preference? I like to be able to see what I'm doing so don't like the idea of glutes.


Warm the vial as suggested, after you have pinned the left quad , get a heat pack or hot water bottle and leave it on the site for a good hour ,

Give it a good firm massage, get some deep heat gel and use that too,

Infact get some today and put that on your achey leg and keep applying, trust me your be surprised how much it will help!

Does sound like first shot woes to me for definate -- the whole dead leg thing!

Do what I suggested and see how you get on


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

ryoken said:


> Warm the vial as suggested, after you have pinned the left quad , get a heat pack or hot water bottle and leave it on the site for a good hour ,
> 
> Give it a good firm massage, get some deep heat gel and use that too,
> 
> ...


Thanks ryoken. The pain has eased since this morning, I took some anti-inflams and used a hot water bottle on it for an hour, still sore, but not cripplingly so. Just had a good rub down with some tiger balm too. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I tend to inject in the glute, delt, and when i switch injection spots, which i have done, say the quad for instance in the past, 1 time, and i couldnt walk the next day at all.

PC is meant to be pain free gear, im on their new mast at the moment, no problems at all here.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong, the gear went in smooth as, probably poor injection technique on my behalf.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

bayman said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, the gear went in smooth as, probably poor injection technique on my behalf.


Could be, sometimes people are a little shakey to be fair, just take your time and relax, do it in your own time and dont rush. Aspirate twice if needbe if you arent sure.

Only get once chance, if you inject strait into a vien mate your done for.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Update on this: Quad is still very painful, can walk ok but bending and weight bearing on the leg is painful. No lump though, so just must have been poor technique, this is like 3 days after the shot too!

Have serious reservations over my second shot tomorrow as a result.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

be-careful-mate-if-u-cant-bend-ur-leg-at-all-may-be-an-infection-do-you-have-a-tempreture-or-feel-ill?

2-years-ago-i-had-a-10-day-hospital-trip-of-a-shot-of-winstrol-in-my-quad-that-got-infected


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

and-u-say-no-lump-thats-ok-as-far-as-an-abscess-goes-but-infection-could-be-deep-inside-and-not-even-affect-the-skin-if-ur-legs-are-big


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

get in a really hot bath mate for about an hour and see how it feels after that,change your injection site, try the glutes and use a mirror if need be.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I have had a bit of a temperature to be honest and felt a bit **** since, little worried it might have been / still is some sort of infection. It's now the 4th day since my first jab and the pain has subsided to a degree though.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I get much more PIP in my quads than I do in my glute. With HG Test E, I can just about do quad shots and have them be ok in time for deadlifting or squatting. With prop or even HG Sustanon, my leg will ache for 5-6 days after. I just go with glute and ventrogluteal shots and save quads only for when I have to.

Ant


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

When jabbing, why don't you hold the barrel by the base a little bit, then your hand on top to push the gear thru as normal... I dont mean holding the pin either...

should minimise any shaking from nerves, I find having some music on in the background helps me to chill out an do it...


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> I get much more PIP in my quads than I do in my glute. With HG Test E, I can just about do quad shots and have them be ok in time for deadlifting or squatting. With prop or even HG Sustanon, my leg will ache for 5-6 days after. I just go with glute and ventrogluteal shots and save quads only for when I have to.
> 
> Ant


I'm the same now,used to love quad shots but I think there's too much scar tissue there now,every jab becomes a nightmare. So I've switched to delt/tris and glute shots.

To the OP, if you are in any way worried get to A&E mate,don't f**k about. Even if it's nothing sinister it'll put your mind at rest.I had an abscess in my quad just after Christmas and luckily I caught it early enough not to leave a massive hole!

Good luck anyway!!


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

bayman said:


> Hi guys. Took my first shot of pro Chem testanate on Weds evening, injection procedure was sterile (as far as I can tell) including swapping needles between drawing and injecting. Trained legs afterwards, no problems.
> 
> Now since then I've had PIP in the area that's started out as just a deadleg type pain and nothing I thought not to be expected. Did some cardio yesterday 24hrs after the shot. However, the pain has worsened to the point where it's woken me up early today, bending my leg is very painful as is sitting and even walking. There is no heat in the area or swelling but it's very tender and is "throbbing"
> 
> Is this just poor first time technique or could it be something more serious? I'm starting to get worried here. Shall I just get to the docs this morning?


Next time try using a different neadle that the one used to draw the gear with, dont swab the needle or tuch it at all.

I get a really bad time if i inject my right leg I've tried it a few times and it never got better, the left leg i got pain when i 1st started due to it being a new site and it passed

with in a few days, the right takes me a 7+ days to recover.

I found switching between the middle head of the delts, tri's and bi's to be the best.

I also like the idea of extra volume of oil streching the fascia.


----------



## U-NIT (Mar 4, 2011)

I had this last week... My knees were huge!!! Couldn't move at all!... Heated up oil and injected slow but went to sleep straight after...

I think the main issue is the amount thou :/

So as my pain has gone... Haha!! Only joking mate, get some freeze cream/spray and muscle relaxation cream, helped alot


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Another update on this:

Saturday, pain in Quad felt like it was getting better, however by the evening it was bad again and I was hobbling about still. Started to feel almost flu like.

Sunday, pain worsened, felt very under the weather. Decided to take myself off to the local minor injury clinic who referred me to the out of hours Doctor. Neither of whom seems too concerned as there was no redness, heat or obvious swelling on my quad. Thermometer confirmed I was not running a temperature even though I was feeling woozy. Told me to rest it and take ibuprofen...

Now this may be purely co-incidental, but being the worrier I am after all the horror stories on the web I took some anti-biotics I had left over from a totally unrelated illness. I took 2 x 1000mg of Erythromycin yesterday as it's commonly prescribed for abcesses and other blood infections like cellulitis. Last night I had "fever" type symptoms in my sleep and woke up in a cold sweat a couple of times.

Today I (and my quad) feel ten times better?

So could I be self treating some sort of infection here? or could the symptoms be totally unrelated and it's just the PIP in my quad subsiding with me having picked up a bit of a virus or something?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

i always try to have some antibiotics in the cupboard just incase mate-might just be timing in your case , get the next jab in you and see how it goes, try different site though.

h.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

husky said:


> i always try to have some antibiotics in the cupboard just incase mate-might just be timing in your case , get the next jab in you and see how it goes, try different site though.
> 
> h.


Thanks. See how I feel come weds, think I'll try glutes.


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

hi go for a hot shower straight after you jab it works a treat. just put shower head on muscle and warm it up.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ive noticed pip now off pro chem. taking 1ml of tritest and 1ml of tritren mixed in same barrel twice a week getting bad dead leg. Strange because the first bottles of it I had were painless.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I wouldn't say it was an abcess as i experience the exact same thing. I jabbed 2.5ml (mix of tren e and test e) in both quads did first on wednesday and the other on friday and both were fine for 24hours. However after that the pip i experienced was agony making stairs a difficult challenge and couldnt bend my legs properly, they are both ok now i always get this problem with quads i jab the same stuff in delts and glutes no problems so don't know what it is.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

thats-what-i-had-cellulitis-u-reminded-me-i-forgot-its-name-was-2008

10-days-on-a-drip-full-of-pain-killers-i-thought-my-leg-was-gonna-get-removed

MRI-skan-the-lot

it-was-a-20ml-bottle-of-winstrol-kalled-stanojekt-i-thik-the-bottle-got-infekted-koz-i-had-it-in-two-areas-bi-and-quad

moral-of-story-swab-the-bottle-i-never-but-i-do-now


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Merouria said:


> I wouldn't say it was an abcess as i experience the exact same thing. I jabbed 2.5ml (mix of tren e and test e) in both quads did first on wednesday and the other on friday and both were fine for 24hours. However after that the pip i experienced was agony making stairs a difficult challenge and couldnt bend my legs properly, they are both ok now i always get this problem with quads i jab the same stuff in delts and glutes no problems so don't know what it is.


Interesting to hear somebody else suffering something similar. My only concern is the flu like symptoms I've been experiencing and the nigh sweats etc, if it was just PIP surely I wouldn't be experiencing these?

As a further update I've been to the docs again today due to my concerns. He thinks there may be a chance of some infection as there is a bit of swelling now visible, have some flucloxacillin now as a precaution. Will update later in the week.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

bayman said:


> Interesting to hear somebody else suffering something similar. My only concern is the flu like symptoms I've been experiencing and the nigh sweats etc, if it was just PIP surely I wouldn't be experiencing these?
> 
> As a further update I've been to the docs again today due to my concerns. He thinks there may be a chance of some infection as there is a bit of swelling now visible, have some flucloxacillin now as a precaution. Will update later in the week.


 Just out of interest, what did u tell the doc?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

stew121 said:


> Just out of interest, what did u tell the doc?


Melanotan Injection, still told him it was intramuscular. He doesn't need to know I'm using AAS at the end of the day, all he needed to know was that I've injected something that potentially could be causing an infection.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been through something similar very recently mate. I've only had one infection from jabbing before (in my chest, but knew something went wrong with the jab straight away so went to the docs before it got too bad), but on Friday I injected my teardrop for the first time (read up on it and a few guys jab there). By the next day it was agony but I thought it was just because I opened up a new sight. I was limping all day though. By Sunday it had gotten worse and I was almost crippled; I could barely walk all day! By this point I realised it was an infection (it had started to swell and go red too) so I nipped to the walk-in centre and got prescribed some flucloxacillin...after a few hours of using that it's already getting a lot better!

I won't be injecting that site again! I'm just running out of places to jab though. There's nowhere left on my outer quads; delts are doable but quite awkward; tris are OK; bis hurt to jab and can't take much gear...I honestly hate jabbing so much! So many nasty painful experiences, squirters, hitting nerves (though haven't in a while) etc...really starting to put me off!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I did my leg on sunday 2ml of cypionax and 1ml pc tren and 1ml pc enanthate, day after was fine, then yetrerday a dead leg, today I'm struggling to walk, major dead leg, also after injecting, blood came out further down from injection site, don't think there is a health issue, just quads don't like gear


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Update: Since self administering Anti-b's on Sunday and getting somemore from the docs yesterday leg is much much improved. Movement returning, some swelling that I noticed yesterday is dying down too. Overall feels loads better.

Either this is massive coincidence and it's PIP is wearing off at exactly the same time, or I did have some sort fo infection.

I'm going with the latter as I don't feel flu-like now either.

Guess the moral of the story is: make sure you have good injection hygenie, and if in doubt get to the Doc's.

Wondering if it's all worth the hassle now after just one shot!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

some times I get this with quad shots. sometimes it is fine other times it is aching for days and Im limping about i just take some naproxfen to kill the pain.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what's happened when you inject quads and feel the gear running down to the back of your knee, but it's like happening inside of your leg. Not an external leak?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bayman said:


> Update: Since self administering Anti-b's on Sunday and getting somemore from the docs yesterday leg is much much improved. Movement returning, some swelling that I noticed yesterday is dying down too. Overall feels loads better.
> 
> Either this is massive coincidence and it's PIP is wearing off at exactly the same time, or I did have some sort fo infection.
> 
> ...


I'm questioning it too mate - I might just go back to running a trt dose - 1 jab every 2 weeks I can just about handle.



stew121 said:


> Does anyone know what's happened when you inject quads and feel the gear running down to the back of your knee, but it's like happening inside of your leg. Not an external leak?


That means you've gone too deep into the muscle and some of the oil's come out the other side mate. Prodiver knows quite a lot about this - the same thing happened to me and he put my mind at ease. I hope this isn't a regular occurrence (as you'll need to look at your technique), but it's not serious.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks alasTTTair, it's the first time it's happened. I was worried, so thanks for putting my mind at ease. Does it mean I've wasted that 2ml of gear or will my body still absorb it?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> *i use pro-chem tri-test 400, and in my delt, its lovely, in my quads... same pain as you describe... to be honest, same happens with pharma sus250.. in fact I just always get that kind of pain when i pin my quads.. whereas its unusual for me to have that in delts or glutes* (but I avoid glutes these days as i have some scar tissue from overusing the site in my 20s..)


Exactly the same.

Im currently jabbing prop/masteron into Quads, delts and pecs. Well into the cycle and the quad shots are still hurting whereas I don't get any discomfort in the other sites at all. I know there are a lot of people who have similar experiences. There must be a scientific reason for it.

I don't jab glutes either cos I find the injection process incredibly awkward.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

stew121 said:


> Thanks alasTTTair, it's the first time it's happened. I was worried, so thanks for putting my mind at ease. Does it mean I've wasted that 2ml of gear or will my body still absorb it?


It'll still get absorbed mate...not to speak for Prodiver but he told me that even if some of it accidentally gets injected subq or IV (which you obviously don't want) it'll still get used by the body. So you've not wasted any gear, although that's obv not the most important thing by a long shot


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> It'll still get absorbed mate...not to speak for Prodiver but he told me that even if some of it accidentally gets injected subq or IV (which you obviously don't want) it'll still get used by the body. So you've not wasted any gear, although that's obv not the most important thing by a long shot


 ok cheers mate, I will defiantly keep a very close eye on my inj technique, and not go so deep. Thanks again


----------



## prop er pain (May 2, 2010)

Might be stating the obvious here , but you will get pip from most injections when opening a site for the first time, which will subside as you use the same site over a period of time.I remember my first shot many moons ago, and subsequent shots since, when opening up a new site and they always hurt me for about a week,as soon as the pain is gone i inject in the same area again, and pain eventually goes down.

Even now i still get a small dead leg type feeling the day after a shot, occasionally.

Really does sound to me to be normal and probably a bit of test flu mixed in, because its your first shot your probably worrying more about it than normal.

Glad to hear your fine now, if its not put you off you should probably expect a bit of pain when opening up a new site, if your using a blue 23G pin 1 1/4 inch there is no way your gonna be going to deep in the quad (outer quad, dont go in the teardrop, thought that was common knowledge)Keep good technique and you should be fine.


----------

